# Phoenix AZ In The Heat Swap Meet



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to put out there that next weekend, July the 24th will be the "In The Heat Swap Meet" at the North Phoenix Baptist Church, 5757 N. Central Ave in Phoenix, AZ. It is an all scale swap meet, but you do find the ocasional G scale items for sale. I will have a table there and I will be selling some Eaglewings bridges, European LGB and superfluous misc G scale stuff. If you are trapped in the heat and have nothing better to do drop on by. Hours are 9 AM to 1 PM.


----------



## akavanas (Jul 18, 2010)

IS THIS EVENT OPEN TO ALL SELLERS? IF SO WHAT IS FEE? AND HOW TO REGISTER?


----------



## akavanas (Jul 18, 2010)

PLEASE DISREGARD EARLIER QUESTION. I AM LOOKING FOR LARGE SCALE RC AIRCRAFT SHOWS.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll there with a bunch of G gauge stuff as well. 

Yes, it is a very good all gauge swap meet.


----------

